# Аккордеон Royal Standard Selecta



## swaleriy (26 Апр 2016)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что это за инструмент, какого он класса, когда выпускался? Насколько в звучании, соответственно и в цене, он отличается от, к примеру, Супиты, Кантуса, S-5, S-4, Кансоны? Если он в хорошем состоянии и готово-выборный какова приблизительно его цена?


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2016)

Не бывает Селекты готово-выборной. Это родной брат Супиты. Как правило стояли бугаревские голоса. S-5, S-4 и проч. рядом не лежали.  Я бы свою меньше 80-90тр не продал.


----------



## swaleriy (27 Апр 2016)

Спасибо! Я знаю, что заводской готово-выборной Супиты, как и родственных ей инструментов, нет (может позже начали выпускать, но я об этом не знаю). На этой Селекте стоит житомирская выборка. А есть какие нибудь отличительные внешние признаки ранних и более поздних Селект? Например на Супитах, ранних и более поздних, разные эмблемы, внешний вид регистров. Видел эту Селекту только по скайпу. Просят 1 500 долларов.


----------



## glory (27 Апр 2016)

Надо смотреть в живую. Если выборка нужна - нормальная цена, если не нужна - дорого. Но опять же, надо смотреть... А ранние - более поздние, что даст знание какого периода эта Селекта? Вот в каком состоянии, какие и чьи голоса, какими руками (или ногами) ставили выборку, как она на звук?... Вот это хорошо бы знать..


----------



## vev (27 Апр 2016)

*swaleriy*, 
у них разные накладки на клавишах. И регистровая машинка несколько разнится во виду. Нужно обязательно смотреть.


----------



## zet10 (27 Апр 2016)

Ох и не советую я Вам покупать эту готововыборную Селекту! У Селекты левый корпус "заужен",поэтому я даже представить себе не могу как туда смогли впихнуть выборку! Скорее всего инструмент испорчен!поищите лучше Супиту или С4 готововыборные,это будет вернее...что касаемо вопроса о качестве "Селекты", скажу так инструмент очень даже не плох,но цена в 80 т.р немного завышена,реально я думаю это не более 60 т.р. Очень редкая и не раскрученная в России модель,поэтому с продажей возникнет очень много сложностей.Я свою "Селекту" продавал ажно 3 года безрезультатно,пока уважаемый VEV,не согласился забрать у меня её ,ибо только он один оценил этот инструмент,все остальные покупатели, а их было за все это время не меньше человек тридцати только ругали и плевались на этот инструмент.А Селекта была шикарная,с голосами Бугари!... Но это ни кого не волновало... Всем не нравился внешний вид,и название!


----------



## vev (28 Апр 2016)

*zet10*, 

Юра, у Селекты есть свои проблемы. Она менее "звонкая", чем Супита. Левый полукорпус поуже будет.  Дизайн - лучше промолчать. Но если вам надо ломанодечный инструмент за разумные деньги - очень хороший вариант. Точно лучше S-4 и S-5 ИМХО.
 
За 60 тр можно даже не подходить. Инструмент с бугаревскиеми голосами, с прекрасным ответом, с правильными резонаторами и правильной механикой - с 60-ю тр проходите мимо...


----------



## zet10 (28 Апр 2016)

Жень,по поводу проблем Селекты,я абсолютно согласен и тоже озвучил  эти мысли! По поводу цены,наверное тоже соглашусь с тобой,с точки зрения здравого смысла ты прав! Но даже ты думал месяца два ( а то и больше!) о покупке этого инструмента у меня,про остальных я уже говорить не буду... Это о чем говорит? Все же не ходовой инструмент! Хотя повторюсь что инструмент очень достойный.


----------



## olegoleg19742 (14 Авг 2016)

Недавно приобрел такой аккордеон.Не нарадуюсь).Как по мне-клавиши слегка коротковатые,а так вообще классный аккордеон.И внешний вид,кстати,получше будет чем у S 5.Там крышка-такое УГ !!


----------



## zet10 (14 Авг 2016)

Поздравляю,хороший инструмент! Значит Вы один из тех немногих людей о которых я говорил.


----------



## Роман_ (6 Июн 2017)

zet10 писал:


> Поздравляю,хороший инструмент! Значит Вы один из тех немногих людей о которых я говорил.


Вчера видел у дедушки, худ.рук в болгарском селе под Одессой Селекту, с 
разливом. Признаться, первый раз в жизни, даже не подозревал. что такой
есть, у меня самого есть Монтана, которой лет 40   (прекрасный разлив) 
Сравнивали с моей Супитой, которую купил в Москве у Юры (zet10)
У Сеоекты очень хороший ответ, хороший звук, механика своеобразная, 
форма клавиш своеобразная. Инструмент достойный! Но на Супиту не поменял
бы  )
Юрик, до сих пор помню - Рома НЕ ПРОДАВАЙ ЕЕ! ))  тебя с благодарностью вспоминаю! Удачи тебе и с одесским приветом!


----------



## zet10 (6 Июн 2017)

Спасибо тебе Роман за добрые слова! Будешь в Москве звони и заезжай в гости, рад буду пообщаться!


----------

